# Carpal Tunnel Syndrome



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi all,

Im not sure if anyone can help me, but i got carpel tunnel whilst pregnant. I was told it would go away and six months have passed since the birth of my son and im in terrible pain. Can anyone advise me as to when this should go or is it here for good.

Thanks
Angel


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I would have thought it would have gone by now.  Go and see your gp and see what he says.  Physio should also be able to give you hand  splints which will help if you have not already got them.  Have you tried acupuncture as this may be very effective?

Hope it resolves soon

Jan


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Jan

I thought that it should be away. Made an appointment to see gp tomorrow. Have been wearing splints for 1 year now. but i must look into accupuncture. Do you know hoe it can be cured?

Angel


----------

